# Depersonalization - Symptoms explained in depth.



## DrNightmare (Oct 13, 2011)

Though the following article is in reference to common symptoms of panic, anxiety, phobias, and OCD, it explains in depth the symptoms many of us experience. It also provides answers to the questions we may have as to why we experience these symptoms, including depersonalization as a general symptom and feelings of unreality.

http://www.nomorepanic.co.uk/articles/symptoms/

Give it a read, it might bring you some comfort.

My apologies if this has already been posted BTW.


----------

